# Ebay, Shopping.com or Shop4thelot.com???



## dave (Nov 16, 2006)

Hi,

I have just started a new T business and am so new the prints are still cooling on my first shirts!  

I've studied the obvious marketing choices such as eBay and read a few messages on this forum about marketing.

As far as I can see there is Ebay, Shopping.com, Shop.com, Froogle and a new one my mate seems to be chuffed about called Shop4thelot.com.

So the big questions is, can anyone out there tell me about your experiences on any of the above sites? Who should I throw my first lump of cash at? 

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

dave said:


> Who should I throw my first lump of cash at?


Me! Me! Throw it over here!

Just kidding.. 

Congrats on your new t-shirt venture.

I think eBay is by far and large the most popular, and it also has the highest amount of traffic. But their fees can get pretty steep.

I haven't heard much about the other ones yet.

Have you considered starting your own website?


----------



## dave (Nov 16, 2006)

Yeah was thinking about a website but was also considering a ebay shop or a Hot Shop on Shop4thelot?


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

I checked out shop4thelot, the first few pages for the result "t-shirt" are all from one seller. I guess that means either the site is new or they are just not attracting enough sellers (and therefore not enough buyers).


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I've never heard of shop4thelot either. Looking at the website doesn't give me the initial impression that it's a great source of traffic.

Froogle is free, so there's no reason not to get listed there.

I would also suggest creating your own website presence and spend your advertising dollars to drive traffic to your own branded website.


----------



## dave (Nov 16, 2006)

Yeah they're new apparently. My mate seems to be doing very well from them but he sells all sorts not just T's!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> Yeah they're new apparently. My mate seems to be doing very well from them but he sells all sorts not just T's!


If they are new, it would surprise me if your mate is doing very well from them.

Just curious, if he is doing well, then why wouldn't you try them off of his recommendation rather than asking strangers?


----------



## dave (Nov 16, 2006)

Why not?

He's supposidly doing well, but as its new it doesn't hurt to ask!


----------



## Gold44Eagle (Jun 21, 2006)

Hello Everyone,
I just started selling T-Shirts also. I was thinking about Ebay. Could you tell me how steep do Ebay's costs get? Thank you


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> Could you tell me how steep do Ebay's costs get?


Depends on how you are selling. They have all the fees listed on their site though 
http://pages.ebay.com/help/sell/fees.html


----------



## trackthistee (Nov 28, 2006)

Maybe I'm being a little presumptuous, but this sounds more like a shop4thelot plug than anything. If not, my apologies. I don't know what your budget is, but if it's me... I wouldn't waste my time or money on something new and not yet proven unless that 'something' is an affordable, experimental supplement to another more reliable sales outlet.


----------



## cottagecraftsmen (Oct 28, 2006)

Overstock.com?


----------



## Tshirtcrib (Jul 21, 2006)

E-bay drives a lot of traffic, and aside from the fees, is a great way to sell t-shirts, the only problem is that with so many people selling t-shirts on e-bay it is hard to sell t-shirts that are not in the under $10 range, due to the fact that there are so many sellers selling in that price range, and it seems that if you move out of that range, it is few and far sales between. But it is a great source of side income.


----------

